# A Suggestion 1/1000



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Told my young nephew who just bought a $450,000 small town home in California with just $50,000 down mostly from my brother to get an ounce of silver for each $1,000 in debt. He said Silver won’t be worth a $1,000 uncle Stowlin and I said and that’s probably true but then what if it ever was? My brother took heart to it even if the boy didn’t, and now gifts him silver coins of all gift worthy occurrences.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Told my young nephew who just bought a $450,000 small town home in California with just $50,000 down mostly from my brother to get an ounce of silver for each $1,000 in debt. He said Silver won't be worth a $1,000 uncle Stowlin and I said and that's probably true but then what if it ever was? My brother took heart to it even if the boy didn't, and now gifts him silver coins of all gift worthy occurrences.


Not raggin' on you or your brother, stowlin, but my belief is that the world is a better place when young men succeed and fail on their own and old people stop trying to help them.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

not for nothin, but $450k here will get you a 3bd/2bath 2k sqft house and have $250k left to buy silver......


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Not raggin' on you or your brother, stowlin, but my belief is that the world is a better place when young men succeed and fail on their own and old people stop trying to help them.


On that I have no retort. My dad gave me a simple choice. Job, Navy or College. It was presented to me in high school, and I don't know what I might have done with out the direction to be honest. He was a good man, and his sons turned out pretty decent too I believe. Gifting one an ounce of silver doesn't strike me as bailing out failures - maybe mitigating the ones that they can't control.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> not for nothin, but $450k here will get you a 3bd/2bath 2k sqft house and have $250k left to buy silver......


Yeah...but two seasons: Cold. Coldest.
... kinda sucks...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

stowlin said:


> On that I have no retort. My dad gave me a simple choice. Job, Navy or College. It was presented to me in high school, and I don't know what I might have done with out the direction to be honest. He was a good man, and his sons turned out pretty decent too I believe. Gifting one an ounce of silver doesn't strike me as bailing out failures - maybe mitigating the ones that they can't control.


Your op read as if your nephew got most of his $50,000 down payment from his father. Bit of difference between that a $30 ounce of silver.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

ErickthePutz said:


> Yeah...but two seasons: Cold. Coldest.
> ... kinda sucks...


use the 250k for a winter AZ rental....


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

stowlin said:


> On that I have no retort. My dad gave me a simple choice. Job, Navy or College. It was presented to me in high school, and I don't know what I might have done with out the direction to be honest. He was a good man, and his sons turned out pretty decent too I believe. Gifting one an ounce of silver doesn't strike me as bailing out failures - maybe mitigating the ones that they can't control.


Which one did you choose?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Your op read as if your nephew got most of his $50,000 down payment from his father. Bit of difference between that a $30 ounce of silver.


That's true but my brother is on the deed with him, and he can buy him out. Kid has a good job as a linemen and spent all his savings on a school for linemen, no other debt but the house and bank of dad. Making well over 100k already and only on the job 9 months. With out dad he'd be renting


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

stowlin said:


> That's true but my brother is on the deed with him, and he can buy him out. Kid has a good job as a linemen and spent all his savings on a school for linemen, no other debt but the house and bank of dad. Making well over 100k already and only on the job 9 months. With out dad he'd be renting


Making that kind of money, he should be able to pay it off in about 6 years, right? Being a lineman, he probably has not gotten into college loan debt. Hopefully he is driving a paid for car. If the only debt he has is the 450,000 he should be able to pay that off in under 6 years, all assuming his income does not go up, which it should. He should be set.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

$450,000 should get you about 100 acres, some cattle, a brand new double wide, a barn, and maybe even a tractor.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Making that kind of money, he should be able to pay it off in about 6 years, right? Being a lineman, he probably has not gotten into college loan debt. Hopefully he is driving a paid for car. If the only debt he has is the 450,000 he should be able to pay that off in under 6 years, all assuming his income does not go up, which it should. He should be set.


LOL sorry to chuckle but CA has grotesque taxes he will be lucky to pay it off in ten. I also think, don't know, but think he will make a lot more in the years ahead he is making $110 in an apprenticeship then he is eligible for OT and other perks. If I were a betting person I'd gamble he is retired at 40.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

stowlin said:


> LOL sorry to chuckle but CA has grotesque taxes he will be lucky to pay it off in ten. I also think, don't know, but think he will make a lot more in the years ahead he is making $110 in an apprenticeship then he is eligible for OT and other perks. If I were a betting person I'd gamble he is retired at 40.


You probably right on both counts.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Tanya49! said:


> Which one did you choose?


Reasonable question I didn’t mean to ignore. I started college in September and at night I attended a PT police academy and by January I was offered a 7pm to 3 am LE shift that enabled me to stay in school full time. I did three summer internships with Naval Investigative Services back when their focus as protection for diplomats. I regret not joining DSS when it was formed as I was right there, but things happened differently. Can’t say I have many life regrets but I often think about that one.

My nephew is doing good for himself. I was right about his job. The CA fires and issues have him stepping and fetching about 60 hours a week. He will be retired at 35. Little twerp!


----------

